# Is a printed Confirmation needed to check in to a WM location?



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2018)

Silly sounding question, I know. But my first WM stay is coming up in a few weeks.  Since I can see my own reservations on the WM website, is it necessary to carry a printed confirmation with me?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2018)

I always carry a copy of my confirmations for any timeshare we stay in.  99.99999% of the time I don't need them.  I also have an email copy available if needed.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I always carry a copy of my confirmations for any timeshare we stay in.  99.99999% of the time I don't need them.  I also have an email copy available if needed.



Thanks.  I've always done it with exchanges, just in case.  I don't know if I ever needed to prove I had a reservation.  But with WM, I was hoping it might be different. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2018)

They have never asked for it.  Everything shows up in their system.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 3, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I always carry a copy of my confirmations for any timeshare we stay in.  99.99999% of the time I don't need them.  I also have an email copy available if needed.



That has been my experience as well. Sometimes if i offer it they will use it to look up my reservation. Probably saves 30 seconds or so of check in time.


----------



## IsaiahB (Aug 4, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Silly sounding question, I know. But my first WM stay is coming up in a few weeks.  Since I can see my own reservations on the WM website, is it necessary to carry a printed confirmation with me?
> 
> Dave


Best to have it saved on your phone or printed. If you have a common name or it's a larger resort it might come in handy. 
It's like printing out your confirmation number for the airport - sure you can get buy without it but it does make it easier.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 4, 2018)

I always take it. But I have never been asked for it.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2018)

I can easily print and take it along.  It's not about that.  I was hoping that with a new (to me) system, I might not have to do so.  I was looking for a new normal. Kind of like how when you move to a new house, you're supposed to buy a new broom.  

Dave


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 4, 2018)

Sometimes we take it but I don't think we've needed it.  We checked out of a stay at Gleneden today and I did not need it. They asked for name and ID only.  If you really needed it there's usually a computer where you could log in and print or just pull it up on your phone.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 4, 2018)

Born2Travel said:


> Sometimes we take it but I don't think we've needed it.  We checked out of a stay at Gleneden today and I did not need it. They asked for name and ID only.  If you really needed it there's usually a computer where you could log in and print or just pull it up on your phone.


Agree.  I always call ahead a day or so too, just to make sure it’s in the system.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2018)

ronandjoan said:


> Agree.  I always call ahead a day or so too, just to make sure it’s in the system.



That's a good idea.  I've called resorts about exchanges before, especially when requesting a specific unit or view type.  It hadn't occurred to me to do this with WorldMark.   (I feel like such a newbie with this stuff. LOL! )

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 4, 2018)

If you want to avoid carrying papers, at the very least have a downloaded copy of the reservation available on your phone.  That way you do NOT have to have cell reception to prove your reservation exists if you need it at check in.


----------



## fer829 (Aug 4, 2018)

I always take a printout with me, no matter what timeshare system it is even though there has never been a question about my reservation.
I hand it to the clerk when checking in to save time--they can look it up by reservation number or by name, whatever is easier for them. It saves me the bother of having to spell my name which they usually think they can type in without a mistake!
Gene (with a first and last name that they think should be spelled differently)


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 4, 2018)

It’s not a big deal. 

I have forgotten to bring a printed confirmation with me for the last several stays. I’ve never had to provide it, and if I ever did I figure I can log onto the site to show it on my phone. 

Just another wonder of the smart phone. 

Now if I were a guest, that would be a different story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> It’s not a big deal.
> 
> I have forgotten to bring a printed confirmation with me for the last several stays. I’ve never had to provide it, and if I ever did I figure I can log onto the site to show it on my phone.
> 
> ...



Very good point.  I use a Gmail account for email, so I may send the Confirmation message to myself just before I leave home, so it'll be in my Inbox.  

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 4, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> That's a good idea.  I've called resorts about exchanges before, especially when requesting a specific unit or view type.  It hadn't occurred to me to do this with WorldMark.   (I feel like such a newbie with this stuff. LOL! )
> 
> Dave


WM does not entertain requests for views.  But you can certainly call to confirm.


----------

